# Trapped baby car alarm idea?



## mesimpson66 (Jun 6, 2016)

Question for parents: I am seriously concerned about the periodic news reports of small children/babies that are left alone inside of an enclosed automobile on a hot day and dyeing from heat stroke. In your opinion, do you feel that there is a large enough concern nationwide that would warrant the research, design, and sale of some kind of sensor and alarm device to protect against this tragedy? Or, do you believe that the infrequent rate of occurrence does not necessitate this kind of product? If yes, then would you actually purchase this kind of device (for yourself or for someone else)? Would you actually use this device? What is a fair price that you would be willing to pay? ($25, $50, $75, >$100)
Also, where are the top 2 or 3 places that you purchase your baby related needs at?
I’m asking these questions to support a college class entrepreneur research project. Thanks in advance for your serious input.


----------

